# on line math



## syringaweb (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm looking into my daughter (7th grade) doing math via a correspondence course. (pre algebra)

Has anyone used/or know anything about:

U of Missouri/Columbia, or Texas Tech Centers for distance learning?

I saw ads for them in a Homeschool magazine.

thanks,
Michelle


----------

